# Schutzdiode im Magnetventilstecker



## Solaris (8 Oktober 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

mich quält gerade die Frage ob bei einer Betriebsspannung von 24V= in die Stecker von Magnetventilen generell eine Schutzdiode gehört oder nur bei Bedarf? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Soli


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
die Schutzdiode dient ja dem Kurzschliessen der Selbstinduktionsspannung der Ventilspule. Ich würde auf diese nicht verzichten.

Gruß
LL


----------



## OHGN (8 Oktober 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Dioden nur nötig, wenn das die Spule ansteuernde Schaltgerät durch die Selbstinduktionsspannung zerstört werden könnte (z.B. Halbleiter-SPS-Ausgang).
Werden die Magnetventile über Koppelrelais angesteuert, kann man auf die Dioden verzichten.
.


----------



## Dumbledore (8 Oktober 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Dioden nur nötig, wenn das die Spule ansteuernde Schaltgerät durch die Selbstinduktionsspannung zerstört werden könnte (z.B. Halbleiter-SPS-Ausgang).
> Werden die Magnetventile über Koppelrelais angesteuert, kann man auf die Dioden verzichten.
> .


Das ist meines Erachtens falsch, denn auch Kontakte von Koppelrelais leiden stark unter den Selbstinduktionsspannungen. Bei der Berechnung der Lebensdauer sollte man das schon berücksichtigen.

Und ganz nebenbei wird dabei ein Haufen an elektromagnetischen Störungen verursacht, der auch andere Verbraucher stören kann. Ich hatte mal so einen Fall in dem in einem MCC an den Schützspulen keine RC-Glieder sassen. Das hat über die Koppelelaisbaugruppen so starke Einstreuungen an der benachbarten SPS verursacht, dass diese sporadisch den Bus verlor oder sogar in Stop ging. Dummerweise war das eine Anlage in China, die Anreise zur Störungsanalyse und -behebung hat einen deutlich fünfstelligen Betrag gekostet.

EMV besteht eben nicht nur in erhöhter Beständigkeit gegenüber Fehlsignalen, sondern auch in der konsequenten Vermeidung der Erzeugung solcher Signale.

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## OHGN (8 Oktober 2008)

@Dumbledore:
Du hast sicher recht, das hängt aber auch von der Größe der verwendeten Magnetventile ab. Ich habe schon viele Anlagen gesehen, die ohne die Dioden ausgerüstet waren und anstandslos funktionieren.
Natürlich macht man garantiert nichts falsch wenn man die Dioden pauschal einbaut...


----------



## Solaris (8 Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Die Funktion dieser Schutzdiode ist völlig unstrittig, ich suchte nach einer Vorschrift oder ähnlichem woraus hervorgeht, wann soche Störschutzmaßnahmen zwingend gefordert werden. Scheinbar liegt das wohl im Ermessen des Planers, das Weglassen fördert dann hausgemachte Probleme.


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Oktober 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Die Funktion dieser Schutzdiode ist völlig unstrittig, ich suchte nach einer Vorschrift oder ähnlichem woraus hervorgeht, wann soche Störschutzmaßnahmen zwingend gefordert werden.


 

Hallo,

ich kenne eine solche Vorschrift:

Unser Lastenheft 



MfG


----------



## McMeta (9 Oktober 2008)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21317



Old Mischa sprach auch den "INTERFACE- Katalog" von Phoenix Contact an. Da steht auch alles genauer beschrieben, z.B. auch, das die Freilaufdiode zum verzögertem abfall eines Magnetventils führt.


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> Die Funktion dieser Schutzdiode ist völlig unstrittig, ich suchte nach einer Vorschrift oder ähnlichem woraus hervorgeht, wann soche Störschutzmaßnahmen zwingend gefordert werden. Scheinbar liegt das wohl im Ermessen des Planers, das Weglassen fördert dann hausgemachte Probleme.



Na ja, endlich mal keine Vorschrift und dann stört uns Deutsche das auch wieder .


----------



## Boxy (10 Oktober 2008)

McMeta schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21317
> 
> 
> 
> Old Mischa sprach auch den "INTERFACE- Katalog" von Phoenix Contact an. Da steht auch alles genauer beschrieben, z.B. auch, das die Freilaufdiode zum verzögertem abfall eines Magnetventils führt.


 
Und deshalb nimmt am auch keine Dioden sondern Varistoren! Die sind schneller!
Ist das gleiche wie Entstörung von Relais und Schütz und anderen Stellglieder sowie Motoren!

Wenn ich mich auch recht entsinne gibts ne Vorschrift der Entstörung.
Entweder durch unsere VDE oder CE ...


----------



## McMeta (10 Oktober 2008)

Boxy schrieb:


> Und deshalb nimmt am auch keine Dioden sondern Varistoren! Die sind schneller!



Schützen aber nicht das Relais vor Kontaktabbrand


----------



## Zottel (10 Oktober 2008)

McMeta schrieb:


> Schützen aber nicht das Relais vor Kontaktabbrand


Das hängt von der Durchbruchsspannung ab:
Wenn der Stromkreis einer induktiven Last unterbrochen wird, steigt die Spannung so weit an, daß der Strom weiter fließt. Bei der Freilaufdiode genügen 0.6V, beim Varistor eben seine Durchbruchsspannung. Solange die Durchbruchspannung der Luftstrecke eines öffnenden Relaiskontaktes geringer ist (bei einigen Atomdurchmessern oder einigen Mikrometern Abstand) fließt der Strom halt über die Luftstrecke, danach über das Schutzelement.
Die Diode schützt also umfassender. Nachteil: Der Strom fließt deutlich länger, so daß sich die Abfallzeiten von Schützen und Ventilen verlängern.
Zu dem Beitrag der über "kleine" Ventile ohne Schutzbeschaltung berichtet: Das kann man mit den meisten Halbleiterausgängen machen, da sie intern Freilaufdioden enthalten. Mit Koppelrelais produziert man aber Störungen und Abbrand. Zudem ist die Freilaufdiode (odere andere Schutzbeschaltung) immer besser direkt an der Spule anzubringen. Spule und Leitungskapazität bilden einen Schwingkreis. Die Leitungsinduktivität verzoegert den sofortigen Stromfluß durch ein weit entferntes Schutzelement.


----------



## Solaris (10 Oktober 2008)

@Zottel: das sehe ich genauso

Das Problem bei uns war nicht das schaltende Element sondern andere elektronische Baugruppen die von der gleichen Spannung versorgt wurden. Wenn die Magnetventile abgeschaltet wurden kam es ab und zu zum Absturz einer LCD-Anzeige, die Versorgungsspannung mußte aus und wieder eingeschaltet werden.


----------

